# WHAT'S AN INFIDEL?



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

This has been around before but it is worth reading and thinking about!

This is a true story and the author, Rick Mathes, is a
well-known leader in prison ministry. The man who walks with
God always gets to his destination. If you have a pulse you
have a purpose. The Muslim religion is the fastest growing
religion per capita in the United States, especially in the
minority races!! Last month I attended my annual training
session that's required for maintaining my state prison security
clearance. During the training session there was a
presentation by three speakers representing the Roman Catholic,
Protestant and Muslim faiths, who each explained their beliefs.
I was particularly interested in what the Islamic had to say.

The Muslim gave a great presentation of the basics of Islam,
complete with a video. After he had made his
presentation, time was provided for questions and answers.
When it was my turn, I directed my question to the Muslim and
asked: "Please, correct me if I'm wrong, but I understand that
most Imams and clerics of Islam have declared a holy jihad [Holy
war] against the infidels of the world and, that by killing an
infidel, (which is a command to all Muslims) they are
assured of a place in heaven. If that's the case, can you
give to me the definition of an infidel?"

There was no disagreement with my statements and, without
hesitation, he replied, 'Nonbelievers!'

I responded, "So, let me make sure I have this straight. All
followers of Allah have been commanded to kill everyone who
is not of your faith so they can have a place in heaven. Is
that correct?" The expression on his face changed from one of
authority and command to that of a little boy who had just been
caught with his hand in the cookie jar. He sheepishly
replied, "Yes." I then stated, "Well, sir, I have a real
problem trying to imagine the Pope commanding all Catholics to
kill those of your faith or Dr. Stanley ordering all Protestants
to do the same in order to guarantee them a place in heaven!"

The Muslim was speechless! I continued, "I also have a problem
with being your friend when you and your brother clerics are
telling your followers to kill me! Let me ask you a question:
Would you rather have your Allah, who tells you to kill me in
order for you to go to heaven, or my Jesus who tells me to love
you because I am going to heaven and He wants you to be there
with me?" You could have heard a pin drop as the Imam hung his
head in shame.

Needless to say, the organizers and/or promoters of the
"Diversification" training seminar were not happy with my way
of dealing with the Islamic Imam, and exposing the truth about
the Muslims' beliefs. In twenty years there will be enough
Muslim voters in the U.S. to elect the President!

I think everyone in the U.S should be required to read this,
but with the ACLU, there is no way this will be widely
publicized, unless each of us sends it on! This is your chance
to make a difference...

FOR CHRIST'S SAKE....SEND THIS ON . . .

-- 
God Bless,
Jane Shreiner


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> In twenty years there will be enough
> Muslim voters in the U.S. to elect the President!


It looks like the author overestimated the time required just a bit.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just another reason to keep the electoral college and not got to a popular vote.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

The more scary question is who's NOT an infidel, and do any of them currently live at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave.?


----------

